# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  ZAPPSTERS KNACKERED

## zappster

F.A.O Queenie,squuuuidgeeeleeeeetttt,debs, hotrod,betty,minime ,mav ,doolally etc
boo hoo av bin kicked oot 4 good on e chat room(goddamn company policies/firewalls) but lek Arnie said AHLL BE BAK(if e wife lets me buy a pc!) 
cyeez 
geez yer crack on
zappster101@hotmail.com

----------


## sassylass

awwwwwwww what a shame!  

I recommend the Act Now Apologize Later technique

...that is....tell yer wifie AFTER you have bought the PC     ::

----------


## htwood

Zappy, O Great Keeng o e Reeg, its a crying shame  :Frown:  ,  and you are sorely missed after only 1 day out of the chat.   At least you can post here, and we hope to see LOTS more of your fine opinions soon.  Keep smiling   ::   and start shopping online for new computer.  -Helen

----------


## golach

> awwwwwwww what a shame!  
> 
> I recommend the Act Now Apologize Later technique
> 
> ...that is....tell yer wifie AFTER you have bought the PC


Zappster 
Dinna do what sassy tells ye I did that wi a digital camera and I have never heard the end o it, the ither half just loves tellin anybody who will listen all about how I went and left her by hersel in a bar in Grand Canaria and came back and showed her the lovely camera I hed bought. I wis lucky it wis too beeg for where she was going till shove it
Golach

----------


## sassylass

lmao@golach  :: 

maybe that technique only works for us wifies...

----------


## zappster

LOL Golach ats ma BEEGEST fear aboot sassys idea! ::

----------


## htwood

Any hope of you getting back into chat?  I would have thought your bosses would have heard the collective howl go up.  -Helen

----------

